# 4 Gang Keystone Plate



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey,

I have a 4 gang box in my new office. One gang is intended for 2 network ports, another for 2 speaker ports, another for 4 telephone (rj11) ports, and the last for RGB (3 strand) av ports.
I have keystones for all but I can't find a 4 gang keystone wall plate that I can configure the way I need. Does anyone know where I can go?

HELP!!!

Sorahl


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Here are three sources for keystone faceplates:

http://search.cablestogo.com/?SH=A=...1b5-7fab88d4dbd1&LAP=0&Action=2&AnswerID=1696

http://www.unicornelex.com/search.p...ll+plates&submit.x=0&submit.y=0&submit=submit

http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/keystone.html#kjwp


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I've been around all those sites but if you notice they only have single and dual gang plates. I need a 4 gang plate.. 

thanks.. Anyone else??



Cholly said:


> Here are three sources for keystone faceplates:
> 
> http://search.cablestogo.com/?SH=A=...1b5-7fab88d4dbd1&LAP=0&Action=2&AnswerID=1696
> 
> ...


----------

